# Reparacion de microondas mabe



## inu789 (Nov 10, 2009)

Tengo un microondas mabe modelo HMM11DB, la duda es que no calienta, lo revise y todo esta bien pero no se si el capacitor o el aparato que calienta no se como se llama este malo eso pienso yo pero no se como revisarlo.

Me pueden ayudar con consejos o sugerencias de porque no calienta.


----------



## fracorca (Feb 21, 2010)

para probar el magnetron , necesitas un voltimetro que te mida 2500 voltios, eso si con todo el cuidado del mundo, entre el cable f y masa, te mando un esquema la parte de alta son todos iguales. cuadro rojo que te señalo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2010)

la mayoria delas veces que un horno no calienta es porque el capacitor se rompió, he reparado muchos y lo primero que hago es medir el capacitor, lo segundo es el magnetron, medilo como dijo el colega fracorta, lo tercero que reviso es el relay que conecta el magnetron muchas veces suele fallar ,porque no revisar el protector termico y fusible del transformador~,son muy faciles de reparar excepto cuando tenes problema con la placa del control,revisa todo eso y comenta resultados.
el capacitor su valor suele rondar los 0,92 a 0,98 uF / 2100V .
recomendacion nunca quites las protecciones que tiene la puerta, no se con que conocimientos contas, pero nunca quites las llaves que tiene la puerta.
una ves reparado 1 litro de agua tiene que hervir en mas o menos, depende de la potencia de tu horno entre 8 y 10 minutos a toda potencia

suerte¡¡


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 21, 2010)

una duda el como probar el capacitor, yo lo he probado con un capacitometro del multimetro y mide el valor que mencionas, mido el voltaje en el primario del transformador elevador de potencia del magnetron, y el voltaje esta presente


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 21, 2010)

jorge morales dijo:


> una duda el como probar el capacitor, yo lo he probado con un capacitometro del multimetro y mide el valor que mencionas, mido el voltaje en el primario del transformador elevador de potencia del magnetron, y el voltaje esta presente



en el secundario del transformador tambien tiene fusible,suelen estar en un capuchon plastico que a simple vista no parese un fusible ,por lo general son aereos i un extremo tiene un terminal que va conectado a la salida del transformador,
el capacitor yo lo mido con capacimetro,pero siempre tengo uno nuevo para provar,para estar seguro,


----------



## fracorca (Feb 22, 2010)

si tienes unos 2400v entre F Y MASA, siempre desconectando F del magnetron, el magnetron esta mal y cuesta mas que el microhondas.


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 22, 2010)

gracias gustavocof115 por tu respuesta, hare la revision en el secundario del transformador.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2010)

unos 140 a 200 pesos argentinos cuesta un magnetron ,un horno nuevo andan por los 450 a 700 pesos ,


----------



## fracorca (Feb 22, 2010)

en Madrid vale tanto como el microondas o mas hablando siempre de microondas básicos.


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 22, 2010)

pues aca en Chiapas, es caro el magnetron, y como acertadamente comentan ustedes, es mas barato comprar un horno nuevo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 22, 2010)

ace unos años en argentina tambien era caro el magnetron cuando 1 peso valia un dolar,luego nuestra moneda se devaluo y aora el horno que costava 200 pesos aumento por tres ,en ese tiempo casi no teniamos travajo los reparadores,pero yo dia si los arreglan por los costes actuales ,pero el mangnetron no aumento tanto de 70 pesos se fue a 140 o maximo 200 pesos depende el modelo y donde lo compres el condensador esta unos 60 pesos y el diodo de alta tencion 5 pesos


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 22, 2010)

yo compre un diodo de alta tension  para microondas me costo 42 pesos mexicanos, para que me de una idea cuanto cuesta un  capacitor o en su caso un magenetron, donde lo compre es una tienda especializada en electrodomesticos, en una tienda de electronica debe estar mas barato, no se de cierto lo supongo.

gracias gustavocof115 por enviar tu comentario, tomare en cuenta tu sugerencia


----------



## fracorca (Feb 23, 2010)

que valor tiene el peso argentino en dolares.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 23, 2010)

1 dolar = 3.80 pesos ,mas o menos dia a dia varia un poco para arriva y otro tanto para avajo


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 3, 2010)

Me toco el turno.. mi microonda palmo.. se escucho paf como cuando se descabeza un diodo o transistor.. lo apague lo prendi y ahora hace truuumm como cuando una un corto en un trafo.. ruido feo..

Lo desarme y lo primero que hago es desconectar el magnetron para empezar aislar el problema a ver donde esta ese supuesto corto.. lo saco y sigue igual.. veo el diodo lo desconecto y ahi dejo de hacer el ruido.. entonces me queda acotado entre el capacitor o el diodo.

Leo por ahi que para medir el diodo hay que polarizarlo ya que es de alta tension, lo hago y parece que esta bien.. al menos tengo caida y rectifica.. no se a 2000 volts.. lo rpobe con 15 volts.. El capacitor no esta ni abierto ni en corto con las mediciones tradicionales.. 

que mas puedo hacer para determinar la falla?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 3, 2010)

el diodo comprar directa-mente  que vale 5 pesos ,yo diria que esta en el capacitor la falla,e visto unos 4 en corto es frecuente que se pongan en corto ,proba con otro si tienes por ay dando vueltas ,
los diodos se suelen carbonizar y cuando sube la tencion se ponen en corto
saludos,  tiene dos o un solo diodo?

postea la marca en una de esas tengo el esquema


----------



## elbrujo (Abr 3, 2010)

Es un BGH 16600 Quick Chef de los primeros.. como es la cosa me decis que compre el diodo directamente y despues que esta en capacitor? Entre esos dos esta porque saque el diodo y no chilla mas el trafo.. tampoco anda el doblador de tension, claro..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 3, 2010)

el capacitor probalo con un tester si no esta en corto ,mejor con capacimetro, el diodo ,ay modelos que llevan 2 y otros uno solo,uno entre los terminales del capacitor y el otro desde un terminal del capacitor a chasis ,otra forma de probar el capacitor es ponerlo en cerie con una lampara ,podes usar la misma lampara que tiene el horno ,depende el brillo te das cuenta si esta en corto o no (a 220 e,sin usar el transformador )el diodo lo mejor es reemplazarlo ante la duda,raro que no aya saltado el fusible del horno?siempre salta cuando el capacitor esta en corto ,cuando es el diodo(nunca encontre uno en corto)suele acer ruido y chispas con humo y olor a quemado 
suerte


----------

